# EID reader to be installed



## Butterfly (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi all,
I need to install a card reader to submit my tax form. I have done it before on a Xubuntu box, but that box is out of circulation now.
Any means of installing the EID software on FreeBSD? I sue 13 Current at the moment...
Thanks
Melissa
Edit - I installed the pcsc daemon and firefox, activated the plugin as well...lgin failed (here we go again...)


----------



## 20-100-2fe (Jun 1, 2020)

Belgium has open sourced the EID software, so it can be built for FreeBSD.

See "Downloads for unsupported distributions" on the following page:
https://eid.belgium.be/en/linux-eid-software-installation
[ Edit: a FreeBSD port already exists, security/beid ]

In other countries, it depends.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 1, 2020)

20-100-2fe said:


> Edit: a FreeBSD port already exists, security/beid


Yep, I did a build, then I activated the plugin for firefox, and it failed. Possibly, we're looking at an other issue. Could the fac that I use 13 Current be an issue?


----------



## msplsh (Jun 1, 2020)

Did you follow the instructions in pkg-message for procfs and pcscd?


----------



## Argentum (Jun 1, 2020)

20-100-2fe said:


> Belgium has open sourced the EID software, so it can be built for FreeBSD.



Estonia has also open source eID software. Would be interesting to see if somebody would port it to FreeBSD.


----------



## 20-100-2fe (Jun 1, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Yep, I did a build, then I activated the plugin for firefox, and it failed. Possibly, we're looking at an other issue. Could the fac that I use 13 Current be an issue?



If you rebuilt the plugin with 13, it's not the reason it doesn't work.
Is there anything interesting in the logs?
Also, does the port also contain the viewer?
It's a standalone GUI application that displays your Id card data.
If it works, it would mean the problem is only with the Firefox plugin, not with the middleware.


----------

